# Quito, Ecuador (First World Heritage Site by UNESCO)



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Really lovely!!! PROUD TO BE LATIN AMERICAN, PROUD TO LIVE IN A CONTINENT WICH HAS EUROPE, INDIGENOUS AND AFRICA IN THE SAME PLACE!!! Where in this world you would find such plurality?...History gave us this wonderful gift!!!!Let's show it to the rest of the world!!!! Congratulations for your beuatiful pictures of Quito.


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Maravilloso Quito... muchas gracias/thank you very much!!


----------



## Online (May 17, 2007)

Is this the city that is hosting the Juvenile Panamerican Games?


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

^^ Not sure about that.

A lot of the buildings in the historic district have a shared patio that look like this.
Open Picture









This is from a hotel.
Open Picture









[Open Left Picture[ [Open Right Picture]


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful Quito, i'm lovin it, togeter with Cuzco are my favorites colonial citys in South America.
muy bonito tu thread Coquito felicitaciones. :yes:


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

alezx_nj said:


> Beautiful Quito, i'm lovin it, togeter with Cuzco are my favorites colonial citys in South America.
> muy bonito tu thread Coquito felicitaciones. :yes:


Gracias!

On another note, people don't be fooled by Quito's colonial district. The city has a lot more to offer than just its colonial, inca, & pre-inca heritage. Quito has a wonderful nightlife, it's an amazing city with so much to see within and the surrounding areas. Relatively close there's a place called "El Mindo" which is one of the 25 biodiverse hotspots in the world located in the Tropical Andes quoted to be "The richest and most diverse region on Earth". It's an amazing paradise!


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

Guapulo Sanctuary built in XVII - Located close to the historict district but down the valley


















Ciudad Mitad del Mundo - Middle of the World City located just 30 minutes away from Quito


































Centro Cultural Metropolitano - Metropolitan Cultural Center within the historict district


















Back in 1875, it was the one of the three most advanced telescopes in the world. Due to Ecuador's unique location in the Equator, this is the best place for astronomy. Hence, this is the oldest "western" astronomy observatory in South America. By western, I mean from colonization times since the incas and pre-incas already had astronomy observatories in their own type & they were far more advanced than the europeans. Proof of that is that when the french went to Ecuador to locate the middle of the world, they were off by 200 meters while there was already a pre-inca monument right in the middle of the world many centuries back.









La Capilla del Hombre - It's an amazing museum with ecuadorian famous artist Oswaldo Guayasamins' impressionist work
Open Picture




































San Diego Convent located in the historic distirct









Rumicucho - Pre-Inca site about half hour from Quito









Open Picture View from Rumicucho. The indigenous used the mountains & the sun to draw season calendars used in their agriculture techniques. Based on this privileged location, they also discovered the true middle of the world at 0.00.00









Catequilla - The true Middle of the World monument by the pre-inca civilizations as the western monument is way off south of the Equator by 200 meters - proven by GPS system.









Pululahua - an extinct volcanic crater just 1 hr from the city
Open Picture









Quilotoa Lagoon - also relatively close to Quito
Open Picture









Cloud Forest El Mindo located about 2 hrs from Quito. This is one of the richest & most diverse places on Earth. 
You can't really appreciate it from above until you go in there.
Open Picture









Open Picture









This little piece of land has the highest concentration of humming birds (as tiny as a finger tip), butterflies, & frogs in the world.


----------



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I love Quito, I'm proud that's the city where my sons would grow up. It's got everything: some historique centre, some modern districts, a beautiful climate... I love Quito.


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

LAR99 said:


> It's got everything... ...some modern districts...


^^ Just like I told Pacus when he posted a pic of modern Quito.



coquito said:


> ...the intention of the thread is not really to show the modern part of Quito (especially because every mid-size city in the world has that) but rather its historic district & other places of interest in town. So, let's try to keep those pics to a minimum. Gracias!!!


I just don't want to divert this thread to something that I did not intend. Modern Quito deserves a thread of its own. :gaah:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Great pics of Quito. Its a wonderful city with a dramatic setting in the mountains.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

QUITO DESLUMBRANTE!


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

looks very beautiful


----------



## Dott (Jan 13, 2006)

Fantastic !
Muy linda Quito !


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Looks very different from what I expected, but I really like it.


----------



## luiyhins (Dec 28, 2010)

lindo quito


----------

